# file /home/user/.serverauth.XXXXX does no exist

## Oniryczny

gdy loguję się na roota, odpalę GDMa i zaloguję się na użytkownika to wszystko śmiga

ale gdy zaloguję się na użytkownika i wklepię startx to X nie startuje

```

xauth:   file /home/[user]/.serverauth.xxxxx does not exist

xinit:   giving up

xinit:   unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit:   server error
```

----------

## Jacekalex

A napisałbyś do cho**ry przynajmniej, który xorg-server masz zainstalowany, jaka wersja.

Ja wywaliłem  xorga 1.12.2 - kiedy zobaczyłem, co za kaszanę wywala na konsolę, wróciłem do 11.4 i startx wstaje normalnie i tworzy pliki .serverauthXXX automatycznie, niestety później ich nie kasuje    :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Wywaliłem wszystkie ręcznie, potem wylogowałem się z gdm, odpaliłem startx, i proszę:

```
ls .server*

.serverauth.6751
```

```

cat .server*

   localhost0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1�l�����+ف�C

```

W rolach głównych udział wzięli:

```
qlist -ICv xorg-server

x11-base/xorg-server-1.11.4-r1

```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.2
```

więc jak go zmienić?

EDIT

zmieniłem na 1.13.0-r1 ale wciąż to samo...

----------

## Jacekalex

```
grep xorg /etc/portage/package.mask

>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.0
```

Zajrzałbyś czasem do dokumentacji portage, jest na wiki Gentoo.

Ja Xorga używam tylko stabilnego. nie testowego.

Będzie stabilny 1.13 - to go zainstaluję.

1,12 wywaliłem, chodził zauważalnie gorzej, niż 1.11.

----------

## Oniryczny

no tak... ostatni stable mam 1.13.0-r1 ale na tym też nie trybi...

----------

## Jacekalex

 *Oniryczny wrote:*   

> no tak... ostatni stable mam 1.13.0-r1 ale na tym też nie trybi...

 

Ja właśnie zainstalowałem 13.0.1-r1 i chodzi bez problemu, na założonym nowym koncie użytkownika.

I nie tworzy pliku .serverauth-xxxxx, chociaż podnosi KDE-4.9

ale:

```
.ICEauthority

.Xauthority
```

I to mu najwyraźniej wystarcza do szczęścia. 

Wersja:

```
x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.0-r1 ipv6 nptl selinux static-libs udev xnest xorg xvfb
```

Widocznie masz jakąś niekompatybilną podkładkę pod mysz...   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Oniryczny

no zaktualizowałem i mam te sama wersję ale startx nie trybi...

----------

## Jacekalex

/usr/bin/startx pochodzi z pakietu xinit:

```
qlist -IvUqC xinit

x11-apps/xinit-1.3.2 minimal
```

Może jego przeinstaluj.

----------

## Oniryczny

zdegradowałem xorg

przeinstalowałem drivery nouveau oraz xinit

wciąż nic...

----------

